# Anyone know who might be able to help me repair cracked ceramic case?



## gabrielvallejo89 (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

That's a bummer man.
I don't think ceramic can be fixed once it's cracked like that.


----------



## gabrielvallejo89 (Jul 22, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> That's a bummer man.
> I don't think ceramic can be fixed once it's cracked like that.


Thanks! BR quoted me but it wasn’t worth the price . It was like 2k almost


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

gabrielvallejo89 said:


> Thanks! BR quoted me but it wasn’t worth the price . It was like 2k almost


That's too bad.
I think that quote was for a new case.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Same score with Panerai, when it cracks it’s a new case job.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Unable to repair ceramic..need to get a new case....Pitfalls of using alternative materials..


----------



## ec10020 (Nov 30, 2021)

gabrielvallejo89 said:


> View attachment 16268913


how did you crack the case? details please. 1.5 meter high drop on granite countertop or tile floor? skiing accident? helicopter crash?


----------



## gabrielvallejo89 (Jul 22, 2021)

ec10020 said:


> how did you crack the case? details please. 1.5 meter high drop on granite countertop or tile floor? skiing accident? helicopter crash?


I would love to say skiing accident. But literally just hit the countertop while wearing it


----------



## gabrielvallejo89 (Jul 22, 2021)

DaleEArnold said:


> Unable to repair ceramic..need to get a new case....Pitfalls of using alternative materials..


Thanks ! That’s what I was afraid of


----------



## ec10020 (Nov 30, 2021)

gabrielvallejo89 said:


> I would love to say skiing accident. But literally just hit the countertop while wearing it


how much force when you hit the countertop? do you drink alot of protein shakes?


----------



## flaggermi (Aug 26, 2020)

gabrielvallejo89 said:


> View attachment 16268913


----------



## Mitchtheitch (Dec 30, 2014)

gabrielvallejo89 said:


> I would love to say skiing accident. But literally just hit the countertop while wearing it


This happens to me all the time, I hate it.. lol


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

A point contact is all it takes with force concentrated at one spot. The folly of using ceramics where they are not needed.


----------



## turner050 (Sep 3, 2020)

You just confirmed my fear of owning a ceramic-cased watch. Might as well be a hardened glass case. I'd probably crack it in the first month of ownership.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Do ceramic bezels do the same,?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

It will need to be replaced.


----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

bth1234 said:


> Do ceramic bezels do the same,?


Yep they certainly do!


----------



## OTL (Oct 12, 2019)

bth1234 said:


> Do ceramic bezels do the same,?





MeisterEder said:


> Yep they certainly do!
> 
> View attachment 16269488


I can't help but laugh every time I see a comment from someone complaining about any given modern military/tool watch not coming with a ceramic bezel. Might as well be wearing a piece of glass.


----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

OTL said:


> I can't help but laugh every time I see a comment from someone complaining about any given modern military/tool watch not coming with a ceramic bezel. Might as well be wearing a piece of glass.


Well in fairness my 5yo dropped it onto the tiled floor in the bathroom from about 5 feet 😂


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

While not a fix, how about looking for a clear epoxy to stabilize the case to prevent further damage? I am sure there is a product that exists to repair all manner of ceramic materials.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

OTL said:


> I can't help but laugh every time I see a comment from someone complaining about any given modern military/tool watch not coming with a ceramic bezel. Might as well be wearing a piece of glass.


True, but you can get a new one from China for about $20. Well, I say that but 1 out of 3 in my shipment was broken in shipping. ;-)


----------



## tenthdentist (Aug 26, 2021)

MeisterEder said:


> Well in fairness my 5yo dropped it onto the tiled floor in the bathroom from about 5 feet 😂


Tall 5 year old.


----------



## cleger (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

cleger said:


> View attachment 16269697


Small contact area on the watch for any strength in adhesion makes this stuff useless.


----------



## cleger (Sep 11, 2009)

seadial said:


> Small contact area on the watch for any strength in adhesion makes this stuff useless.


Really? I'd this or similar epoxy is the OP's only hope.


----------



## emj84 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your watch! Makes me want to baby my BR ever more!!!


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

cleger said:


> Really? I'd this or similar epoxy is the OP's only hope.


yeah, I bet that's going to look great slapped on the side of a watch case. I doubt the color will match anyway.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

cleger said:


> Really? I'd this or similar epoxy is the OP's only hope.


Wrong kind of ceramic. That stuff is for broken plates and figurines.


----------



## Cheap Watch Guy (Mar 27, 2018)

Gabriel, I'd like to talk to you.

I just want to say one word to you.

Just one word.

Are you listening?

Bondo.









3M 262 Bondo 1 Quart Bondo Auto Body Filler With 3/4 Oz. Hardener


Body fillers size=quart Shapes in minutes and is formulated to be a non-shrinking, non-reactive and permanently durable material for repairing metal, wood,...




www.hardwareandtools.com





'Nuff said.


----------



## Dr Obnxs (Jan 10, 2021)

The gap isn't from missing material. Super glue and the clamp it down. Acetone wipe to remove excess.

To do it right, you'd take everything apart. Bond the case, clean excess, reassemble.

The case is toast. If you don't fix it, a crack on the other side means the case is two pieces.

For real world use, metal or plastic is the best material. Ceramic, glass and sapphire cases aren't durable.


----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks like there are some significant internal stresses in the material judging by the size of the gap there. 
Not fixable.
Good material in the wrong application.


----------



## cleger (Sep 11, 2009)

For what it's worth, I'm going to insist (again) that epoxy is the only way, short of replacing the case. Since they want $2K to fix a watch that would be worth $2k if in good condition, I'd fix it, if it were mine.

I assume the post about Bondo is a joke? It's far too soft. Cyanoacrylate will bond, but the joint itself will be brittle, and the risk of (water permeable) voids is greater.

I assume it's just the upper part of the case holding the watch together. Is the OP missing a corner of one of the lugs? Looks that way. That can be built back up with epoxy, and "machined" at the kitchen table with file, pin vise, and some bits.

I agree with everyone who has said "not fixable" but it can be returned to "waterproof and serviceable" with something like JB Weld. The joint will be stronger than ceramic, if not quite as hard.


----------



## GovtFunded (Aug 24, 2010)

If the watch is functioning normally, wear it. Begin saving for the replacement case if the repair is cost-prohibitive and if it's desired. Down the road, after a few more dings, then replace. Sure, it sucks, and I absolutely sympathize with you, but it doesn't look like it's sufficient enough damage to throw it in a drawer and forget about it.


----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

You could use a thin, wicking grade cyanoacrylate adhesive.
You‘d need to hold that gap completely closed and keep it stable, and then wick in some of the glue and let it cure for a few seconds. Less is more with that stuff. Get a high quality industrial brand, not a supermarket one.
Wipe off any excess with a little acetone. 
I’m 100% sure it would hold and be near invisible but there will always be a crack there.


----------



## Dr Obnxs (Jan 10, 2021)

The gaps are there because the case is stressed by holding the crystal and the case back. 

I'd do something. The stress on the good side is even larger now due to the crack. I'd put money on it that if you keep wearing it, the next big whack will separate the case and then damage to the movement, the dial and/or the hands is a real possiblity.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Did you add your watches/jewelry to homeowner’s insurance? 

I did and only had to give serial numbers for watches over a certain value. If you did, that accident should be covered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan (May 26, 2018)

gabrielvallejo89 said:


> I would love to say skiing accident. But literally just hit the countertop while wearing it


What material is the countertop made from?


----------



## gabrielvallejo89 (Jul 22, 2021)

flaggermi said:


> View attachment 16269187


----------



## gabrielvallejo89 (Jul 22, 2021)

notional said:


> Did you add your watches/jewelry to homeowner’s insurance?
> 
> I did and only had to give serial numbers for watches over a certain value. If you did, that accident should be covered.
> 
> ...


Great advice . I think I did actually


----------



## gabrielvallejo89 (Jul 22, 2021)

ec10020 said:


> how much force when you hit the countertop? do you drink alot of protein shakes?


Not sure about protein but definitely a lot of tequila


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Can you get the movement transferred into a Steel case for much less?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## saintsman (Oct 3, 2008)

Don’t get it repaired, claim on your insurance. At the price quoted, it’ll get written off and you can get a new one.


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

Replacing the case is the preferred alternative, but you’ll have to gauge that against the actual used retail value. I’d be leery of collecting an insurance claim without checking on the effect on premiums. If you are considering a repair the first thing I’d consider is removing the strap and see if you can (gently) clamp the gap shut with a small squeeze clamp. If so then research the various super glue adhesives (above my pay grade). Honestly, replacing the case and eating the cost is really the preferred option. You’d have to disclose the repair at sale and I suspect it will always bother you. If you are friendly with a dentist who does ceramic crowns, that could be a potential source for a “super” adhesive. Don’t ask me how I know that…long story…


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

This may sound crazy, but part out the watch. Sell the movement, dial, hands straps. Then buy another "whole" watch. That may be cheaper than sending in for a case replacement.


----------



## crisrusl.ptbo (Jan 7, 2022)

Ceramic is almost scratch-proof, but brittle. And unrepairable. Sorry.


----------



## Marzook1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Can you retrofit the movement in a steel case?


----------



## Jamie (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad I read this thread. i was hot on a ceramic BR03 but I’m too clumsy to be replacing cases every time I crack a door frame.


----------



## Joker7843 (May 26, 2010)

gabrielvallejo89 said:


> I would love to say skiing accident. But literally just hit the countertop while wearing it


I cracked the crystal of one of my previous Pams years ago the same way. It was about $1k 10 years ago


----------

